# LED in Aquascaping.



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone tryed LED light sources in aquarium? 
This is a future now! 
Please share your experience.


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi...

Actually, I'm expecting a Jebo fixture with three cords, one of which is for the LED light tomorrow, as well as an order of plants. Will take pics and post. 

I can imagine a moonlit night under the amazon river, I'll lit my candles and just enjoy...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

gomer has tried it and pretty successful, but i think in the end, it's not very cost effective.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/1009-diy-led-lighting-via-luxeon-stars.html?highlight=luxeon


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That sums it up well. works but isn't very cost effective.
HOWEVER, Luxeon came up with some new LEDs, the K2's, that might actually make it more cost effective.


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

well, the difference in light output of LED's vs T5's is mainly in integrated parabolic reflectors used with LEDs. If you install good (means parabolic) reflectors, LEDs will have no chances vs T5's considering light output... at least for the year 2006... 
As for colour temp. of LEDs - OSARM makes excellent LEDs with integrated optics with 6500K.


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

some more info - as for a parabolic reflectors see best article at [http://www.sunlightsupply.com/aquarium/products/t5reflectcomparo.shtml]. Difference between T5 vs T5+Good Reflector is 4,5 times of light output!!!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I read a financial article a while back that light output from high power LEDs has recently been doubling every 18 months or so. Right now, it might be borderline cost-effective to make a plant light out of red and blue LEDs.

Maybe in 5 years it will make sense to have general purpose LED aquarium lights?


----------

